# وزن يَفْعُوْلٌ



## Ghabi

مرحباً. في الفصحى تُوجد عدة كلمات من، كما يبدو، وزن يَفْعُوْلٌ:

ـ ينبوع
ـ يعبوب
ـ يربوع
ـ يعسوب
ـ يحمور (وعلى القياس يخضور)

هل هذا الوزن معترَف به؟ ام هذه الكلمات تُعتبر شواذّ؟  شكراً.


----------



## A doctor

وكذلك يعقوب.. اظن انه وزن معترف به

وايضا الجمع يفاعيل نحو ينابيع وهكذا


----------



## akhooha

صيغة يفعول صيغة نادرة ولكنها ليست شاذة.  وسوف تلاقي استخدام هذه الصيغة في الكلمات التالية:ـ
يعسوب، يعفور، يحمور، ينبوع، يربوع، يحموم، ينبوت، يعبوب، يَكْسوم، يرموك، يحبور، 
يأفوخ، يمخور، يوعود، يأفوف، يستوم (يسنوم)، يحطوط، يهفوف ، يأصول، يرموق، ينكوب، 

يرمول، يعلول، يخضور، ينخوب، ينفور، ينفوز، يهمور، يأمور، يَمْؤود ، يرقوع، يهقوع، 

يعمور، يسروع، يرقود، يبرود، يعلول، يمهود، يمعوز، ينصوب، يرخوم 

وأعتقد ان صيغة "يفعول" نوع من صيغة مبالغة قديمة وهي مبنية من فعل "يَفْعُلُ" وحرف الـ"واو" هي تشبه "واو الإشباع" الموجودة في كلمات مثل برقوع ومعلوق إلخ ​


----------



## Ghabi

شكرا جزيلا، هذه المعلومات نفوعة حقّا.


----------



## WadiH

الغريب أن يربوع في اللهجات المعاصرة تنطق جربوع.


----------



## إسكندراني

Wadi Hanifa said:


> الغريب أن يربوع في اللهجات المعاصرة تنطق جربوع.


الياء والجيم يتحولان ذلك ليس مستغربا
لكن الغريب غياب النطق بالياء يربوع في اي لهجة حسب علمي


----------

